# Free Bobcat!



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

My old Simplicity will be jealous. I found this 724-5 on CL within a mile of my home. Tires are flat(I'll put tubes in),auger housing paint flaking off,otherwise looks ok. Cleaned carb,changed oil,checked for spark and it started on first pull! I haven't looked at drive train yet but imagine it is a friction wheel setup as there are 5 forward,n,r settings. I can't wait to try it-we had flurries today. I am most interested to see if wet slush will plug it like happens to my Simplicity. :wavetowel2:GJ


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Free is great!


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Post a picture!


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm interest to hear about that machine. I have never seen a 5spd BobCat. Also never saw one with friction wheel drive. Keep us posted.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

guzzijohn said:


> My old Simplicity will be jealous. I found this 724-5 on CL within a mile of my home. Tires are flat(I'll put tubes in),auger housing paint flaking off,otherwise looks ok. Cleaned carb,changed oil,checked for spark and it started on first pull! I haven't looked at drive train yet but imagine it is a friction wheel setup as there are 5 forward,n,r settings. I can't wait to try it-we had flurries today. I am most interested to see if wet slush will plug it like happens to my Simplicity. :wavetowel2:GJ


Not a friction disc drive, has a Peerless 5 speed transmission in there. Hard to plug those Bobcats up with slush. Look at the pinion and chain going to the auger, pinion usually worn if the chain was not properly lubed and tensioned. Nice find for free. PICTURES!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is your Simplicity the same design as the BobCat or does it have the more common open impeller ?? If the open style, have you tried an impeller mod on it yet ??


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

It is mostly stripped now and yes 5speed peerless. I can see why they quit making these-they are really well built(expensive to manufacture)and like so many things driven out of business by stamped out junk brands. I should've taken a pix when I got it but now it's apart. It looks just like the Orange ones seen online. So far the only fault besides cracked tires is the broken rear tab on the plate holding pulley bits that bolts to chassis and engine. Putting it back together will be a bit of a puzzle as of course no pix were taken pulling it apart. That's half the fun though. I'll take a shot of the bits laid out so you can see what it's like.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Album created "Bobcat in pieces"


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

My Simplicity S 724 is a geardrive so the impeller turns 90 degrees to auger. It has a robust 2 speed gearbox and is a great machine except for slush clogging.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Almost done*

Just added pix of BC together w fresh paint-rustoleum "Pumpkin Orange". Will try it out tomorrow.GJ:wavetowel2:


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Excellent job on getting her to look Purrrrty again.

The color looks pretty close too.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Works great BUT??!! I'm hoping the gearbox doesn't need to come out again. It removed the latest snow beautifully but no reverse. Not a real problem as pulling it back is easy and only needed by the trash cans. It is hopefully just a linkage issue as everything was fine in the gearbox when it was apart. As usual I had a part left over after assembly(I love my Oldheimer's)but it appears to be one of the shims belonging next to the shafts' shoulder bushings. This 1mm bit of slop shouldn't create this issue methinks but?? I'll bring it back in shop tomorrow as the engine is back in the bike that needed some work-would you believe an American built Kawi had one of the scraper segments for the oil ring left out??!! I won't mind pulling the gearbox again if needbe but it seems to require splitting the chassis to remove. These little projects keep me from spending all my time not winning video games! Do I see a smirk on the Simplicity's face?GJ


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Please hold the applause(laughter)'til end of story. As I said it appeared that a shim washer had been left out of gearbox. Not so "Weedhoppers"-there was an extra one in there. It appears that I put a ring gear shim next to the reversing sprocket preventing the keys from engaging. Loki pinched me in the arse so to undo his mischief I should sacrifice a Virgin. That is difficult at my age so I'll have my Slimfast lunch and finish reassembly. Before using it yesterday I'd added some steel to the worn scraper blade which helped a lot. Now to wait for more snow with a cat that'll go backwards too.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

guzzijohn said:


> My Simplicity S 724 is a geardrive so the impeller turns 90 degrees to auger. It has a robust 2 speed gearbox and is a great machine except for slush clogging.


Put an impeller kit on it. It will really help especially when it is wet and slushy.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

No idea what an impeller kit is but probably won't be using the Simplicity much as the 'cat is easier for me to use.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

guzzijohn said:


> No idea what an impeller kit is but probably won't be using the Simplicity much as the 'cat is easier for me to use.



She's a beauty GJ! Can you take a video of it slingin' white stuff? for the folks who don't know where to find your pics: 










I recently picked-up the Allis-Chamlers version of your simplicity; I just pulled the massive tranny last night. I may be bending your ear a bit once I get it slapped back together:


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Other than stripping the engine I haven't had the Simplicity apart. Feel free to give a shout for help as I've been a wrencher all my life. As far as videos I don't even keep my phone charged so the best I can do is pix. Time to do some more bike reassembly. Happy New Year!


----------

